# Barham Crematorium



## oppy (Jun 9, 2017)

Sadly we have a funeral to attend at Barham Crematorium next week, I wonder if anyone can advise on a place to overnight near there.
Thanks folks


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Jun 9, 2017)

You could use the Canterbury park and ride which is only 6 miles away, and I doubt you will be on your own as it will have other motorhomes there waiting for their early ferry


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jun 9, 2017)

There is a CL very close to it at Barham, Bob the Farmer is my best friend and you will be made welcome there. You do not have to be a  CC member.
Clipgate Farm
Denton
Kent
Phone  07973 176879  Bob Akehurst.
approached from Canterbury on the Elham valley Road, through the village  up the hill and turn left up through the woods and on the right.  about 3/4mile from the crem.
Water ,  dump and EHU possible.
Park and ride might be a bit busy at this time of the month.


----------



## oppy (Jun 12, 2017)

GWAYGWAY said:


> There is a CL very close to it at Barham, Bob the Farmer is my best friend and you will be made welcome there. You do not have to be a  CC member.
> Clipgate Farm
> Denton
> Kent
> ...



Thank you so much for the contact, just spoken to him, ever such a nice chap, and we are now sorted
Thanks again
Peter


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jun 12, 2017)

I am up and down there as it is where my plane is kept, when are you there?


----------



## oppy (Jun 12, 2017)

GWAYGWAY said:


> I am up and down there as it is where my plane is kept, when are you there?



We are driving down on Wednesday 28th and returning home on Friday 30th of this month. The funeral is on the Thursday, so we are doing two nights (thus far) with Bob and Avril.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jun 12, 2017)

Well I'll be passing you going to Stratford on Avon for a Rally and show  coming back Tuesday/Wednesday next week.
Bob will probably show you my plane in the big hangar, he likes showing people the sites  of the Farm.  That was the place I was going to arrange a meet but never got around to it. There is a vintage tractor/vehicle rally there this weekend.


----------



## oppy (Jun 12, 2017)

GWAYGWAY said:


> .
> Bob will probably show you my plane in the big hangar, he likes showing people the sites  of the Farm.
> 
> Will he let me have a go in it????:scared::scared::lol-053:


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jun 13, 2017)

I got  that wrong it is this week I am off to Stratford on Avon not next back on Wednesday. so I will be around.


----------

